# [H-WotLK] Familien-/Feierabendgilde sucht!



## Suneye (11. September 2008)

Die am 6. April 2008 gegründete Exitus Letalis-Gilde ist eine erwachsenengerechte Gilde auf dem Server Sen´jin (Horde). Wir umfassen derzeit 29 Accounts von Level 20-70.

Kurz nach dem Start konnten wir bereits erste Erfolge verzeichnen. Wir clearten innerhalb 2 Wochen ZA und haben auch in SSC gute Erfolge erzielen können.

Doch dann kam, wie so meist, der Einbruch. Durch den Weggang vieler aktiver Spieler ist das Gildenleben und der Raidcontent bei uns komplett zusammengebrochen.

DOCH WIR GEBEN NICHT AUF !

Wir suchen EUCH, die gewillt sind eine Gilde mit aufzubauen, die gewillt sind auch etwas für die Gilde zu tun und die gewillt sind auch AKTIV am Gildenleben teilzunehmen.

Unser Konzept:

Wir wollen jetzt die Gilde wieder aufbauen um aktiv am neuen Raidcontent von WotLK teilzunehmen. Unsere derzeitigen Ausflüge in Instanzen richten sich auf den 5er/10er-Bereich. Wir sind aber gewillt auch 25er anzugehen wenn es die Spieleranzahl erlaubt.
Wir suchen also Spieler die aus RealLife-Gründen es nicht schaffen schon bereits um 18.00h online zu kommen um zu raiden, wir suchen eher die Casual-Spieler die in den Bereichen „Familie-Eltern-Feierabendspieler“ sich einordnen können. Das Level welches Ihr derzeit habt ist uns vollkommen egal, ob 15 oder 70 Hauptsache keinen Zwang und Spaß am Spiel.

Unsere bevorzugten Raidzeiten sind familiengerecht von 19.45 Uhr bis 23.00 - 23.30 Uhr.
Was wir von Euch erwarten: Ihr habt das 18te Lebensjahr erreicht (Der Altersdurchschnitt liebt bei uns um die 30)


Was wir NICHT wollen:
• Verpflichtungen, die als Familienmutter/-vater nicht einzuhalten sind
• "militärischer Drill" bei Raids
• Item-Geilheit
• anonymes Raiden mit Spielern, die man nicht kennt und besser auch nicht kennen lernen möchte

Was wir euch bieten:
• Raiderfahrung der Gilde: SSC Raiderfahrung einiger Spieler: BT+
• Teamspiel
• Gemeinschaftsgefühl
• einen gepflegten und niveauvollen Umgangston
• kostenlose Mitgliedschaft (keine Gold- oder Itemzahlungen)
• Rücksicht auf Real Life
• Teamspeak-2-Server vorhanden
• Forum und Homepage vorhanden

Was wir von euch fordern:
• Alter: 18+
• Durchhaltevermögen: Wir bauen die Gilde wieder auf
• nicht Aufgeben bei einem Wipe (gilt für alle Ini´s)
• gewissenhafte Vorbereitung auf einen Raid (Buff-Food; Tränke; wenn möglich Taktiken)
• Einhalten der Satzung
• erwachsenengerechter und freundlicher Umgangston
• regelmäßig informieren im Forum und natürlich Hilfsbereitschaft


Anforderungen an Bewerber:
• Mindestalter liegt bei 18 Jahren
• Du solltest nicht nur den Straßenslang drauf haben
• Teamspeak sollte vorhanden sein (sprechen und hören).
• Die Gildensatzung solltest du akzeptieren.
• Charakterlevel: völlig egal, bei uns kann man auch komplett neu beginnen


Sollte dein Interesse geweckt sein, dann besuche doch mal unsere Webseite
http://www.exitus-letalis-gilde.de

Falls du fragen haben solltest kannst du dich auch gern an:
Nimûe, Xith, Balsur und Kaija wenden.


----------



## Suneye (12. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (12. September 2008)

hört sich interessant an, da ich eh einen Horden Char aufbauen mag. Die erste Frage vorab, was für ein Server ist das eigendlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mich´l (12. September 2008)

sucht ihr noch ?


----------



## Suneye (16. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr beide,

1. Sen'jin ist ein PvE "normal" Server
2. jo wir suchen noch, auch wenn sich in den letzten Tagen sehr viel getan hat


Grüsse


----------



## Suneye (18. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Suneye (24. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Suneye (1. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Suneye (27. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Belphega (27. Oktober 2008)

Kommt zu uns auf Lothar ;}

Wir sind zurzeit 29 aktive 70er - mit 32 Accounts.
Da nicht alle davon Raiden wolln, da sie entweder noch auf Allianzseite an nem anderen Server klammern, oder Abends an die Arbeit gebunden sind, suchen wir noch etliche Leute für unseren 25er-Raid, bzw unseren zweiten 10er-Raid.

Ein jeder von uns ist 19+, wir haben einige Familien und Pärchen dabei, und einen sehr familiären Zusammenhalt.

Falls ihr an einem Servertransfer interessiert seid - meldet euch (:

*Forum*


----------

